# K9 Advantix side effects



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Charlie gets restless, itchy & somewhat drooly for a couple of days, but I don't think we've had diarrhea from it. If you call Bayer they will let you know if that is normal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't know about the diarrhea issue, sorry. But if it happened also last time, I think it is time to try another product. 

I used K-9 Advantix once and my boys acted like they had been burnt on the spot where it was applied. It turned fiery red and I immediately contacted the company and was told to just apply some Vitamin E oil on it. I did, I went to my vet and returned that crap. One of my dogs only layed around and would not eat for a couple of days. 

I would never use it again and my vet got rid of it as well, he said, they had too many patients with problems, not worth it to keep that product around.

But, Ohiomom9977, if your Charlie displays those symptoms after K-9 Advantix, I sure hope you are not using that stuff on him anymore.


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

cgriffin said:


> I don't know about the diarrhea issue, sorry. But if it happened also last time, I think it is time to try another product.
> 
> I used K-9 Advantix once and my boys acted like they had been burnt on the spot where it was applied. It turned fiery red and I immediately contacted the company and was told to just apply some Vitamin E oil on it. I did, I went to my vet and returned that crap. One of my dogs only layed around and would not eat for a couple of days.
> 
> ...


Which type did you use? I know they have at least two types, one is horrible and one works great. Not sure which is which as I'm not the person in charge of getting it at our house.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I used the K-9 Advantix that came out first, not the recent one, but that was enough for me. And like I said, my vet said he got rid of all of it, he wants no part of it.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Unfortunately Charlie is reactive to everything - we've not been able to directly connect the drooling & believe it may be just from the annoyance of the feeling in his skin. It doesn't happen until a few days later. He gets NO redness , just itchy & annoyed - eating, activity & poops are normal. We may try frontline but I'm worried about reaction in that also. I won't try the oral meds because of his digestive issues & lack of tick control. We camp every weekend 6 months out of the year, so he has to be on something. The vet said the skin irritation is not abnormal & no one feels the drooling is related - we're sort of between a Rick & a hard place on this issue...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

We use k9 advantix 2. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Rock, not Rick 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Our previous dog used advantix 2 for years with no issues or fleas. But he did get fleas in frontline so I'm hesitant to try it again. Charlie was on Vectra 3d in the fall & got fleas plus it made him crazy itchy. It's tough to find good options for a sensitive dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

I spoke with the vet who said they haven't had any reports of K9 Advantix causing loose stools. She tends to think that Harry got into something -- although he's such a velcro dog that I don't know when that would have happened without me knowing. He'll be on a bland diet for the next couple of days. If there is no improvement by Monday, we will take him in. They have made a note in his file and will contact Bayer for me. We may opt for Frontline next month. Harry still seems to be acting normal. He just played a game of fetch outside with my son and had loads of energy.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

We are trying advantix again this month, but if we have issues this time then frontline will be our next step as well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

I have never seen that side effect. My Lab runs away when I go to put it on her.
I might change to something else with her. 
Also I applied to both girls last Wednesday. I pulled two juicy ticks off just this past Wednesday. Why were these not dead!??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We've used frontline for years but decided to try Advantix last year. Zoe had a reaction to it which as I recall involved restlessness, drooling, and constant attempts to lick and bite at her back where it was applied. This lasted for more than a couple days and I was concerned she'd give herself a hotspot. We contacted Bayer (the contact info is on the packaging) because I wanted to make sure they received the report of the reaction. They took the report but didn't seem too surprised. They asked me to send the unused portion of the package and refunded the cost.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

We usually use Revelution but the tick problem this year is so bad that our Vet suggested Advantix 100. I just found it was greaser than Revelution and the tube seemed larger. Roxy did not seem to mind it or have any reaction . I just hope it works ticks give me the heebee geebees .


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm going to call my vet tomorrow & see if we can give him 3/4 of a vial. We didn't have issues till we got to the 55+ dosage. He's only 57 lbs & his dosage jumped from 2.5ml to 4ml. I'm thinking if we gave him less - say 3ml we may have less issues. He had no problems until we went to the higher dose.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> I'm going to call my vet tomorrow & see if we can give him 3/4 of a vial. We didn't have issues till we got to the 55+ dosage. He's only 57 lbs & his dosage jumped from 2.5ml to 4ml. I'm thinking if we gave him less - say 3ml we may have less issues. He had no problems until we went to the higher dose.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was thinking earlier that might be Harry's problem too. We switched to the 55+ dosage last month and that's when the issues started.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

Davidrob2 said:


> I was thinking earlier that might be Harry's problem too. We switched to the 55+ dosage last month and that's when the issues started.


I wash their dosing was a little different - frontline has a 45-88 I think. Charlie has hovered between 54-57 lbs for a few months. I think he's had 2 doses of the 55+ so far. I think 3/4 of the dose may work better & I would think it'd still do the job on a 57lb dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Ohiomom9977 said:


> Unfortunately Charlie is reactive to everything - we've not been able to directly connect the drooling & believe it may be just from the annoyance of the feeling in his skin. It doesn't happen until a few days later. He gets NO redness , just itchy & annoyed - eating, activity & poops are normal. We may try frontline but I'm worried about reaction in that also. I won't try the oral meds because of his digestive issues & lack of tick control. We camp every weekend 6 months out of the year, so he has to be on something. The vet said the skin irritation is not abnormal & no one feels the drooling is related - we're sort of between a Rick & a hard place on this issue...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Our Toby is like your Charlie. We've used both Frontline Plus and Parastar Plus on him with no ill effects. Comfortis cost us over $3000 in vet bills the first 15 days of January this year.  We used Trifexis exactly two months on Yogi (they were comped by the vet) and he was lethargic for about 2 days after, so we switched him to HG+ and Parastar Plus.


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

We just did 3/4 of the 55+ dose last night. He seems it itchy from it but otherwise ok so far. Crossing my fingers! I have a dose of frontline to try next month if we need to switch & may also look into some other ones. Ticks are terrible right now do I'm really hoping he can tolerate the advantix as I feel that works best for those!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

